# Meet the beast



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Yesterday we picked up a kitten/cat from a rescue in Essex. My son is over the moon as he wanted a blue colour and eventually we found one.

I would like a bit of advice tho...

1. The rescuer said he has never been outside but he has been housed in a large pen in her garden. He has never been indoors to my knowledge. Does this consitute him being an indoor or outdoor cat?

2. We were told he was about 10 months old but he is HUGE, the vet confirmed that he is young cat about that age but obviously can't confirm it. His brother was also huge and that their father was big. They were found in an industrial area (him and his 2 brothers 1 pure white, him and dark tabby).

3. If he is a some kind of mix of a Russian blue and poss DSH how big do they get he currently weighs 3.90Kg.

4. His is very timid but has only had the company of his 2 brothers (1 now rehomed) and a smaller timid tabby, they only really came into contact with the lady looking after them. Does this mean that he could possible be feral, semi feral or just really quiet?

5. Any tips on introducing him to Jasper, he's obviously freaked out by the change as he completely messed his cage so we had to bath him when he came home. He was very good and let us wash and dry him but not overly happy about the hairdryer, he has a beautiful soft and thick coat.

6. Any offers of names would be welcome as we cant agree on anything. I've been affectionately calling him the beast as he is so large.

Sorry the post is so long just need a few answers


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is a Beautiful Boy.
I think I would do introductions very slowly. 
Firstly I would put him in a room on his own until he has calmed down for a few days with only you for company.
Let him get use to you gradually.
I would sit with him in the room and maybe read a magazine for a while so he will get use to you.
After you feel he has calmed down you could then start to show him the rest of
your home. He will then smell Jasper's scent and also Jasper will smell his.
You could also buy a feliway plug in which is good for stress. Cheapest off ebay.

After he is completely calm and use to you then I would start introductions very slowly.
I would put him in a cat carrier and take him to where Jasper is just for a couple on minutes. I would do this a couple of times when you get home from work and then you can see what reaction you get.

I would say he is an indoor at the moment as he has been in a pen and is not street wise. If you want him to be out door then I would train him first on an harness in the spring.

As for names. Why not put his picture on the cat chat thread asking for ideas on names.
Sometimes after a few Days a name will come to you as his personality comes through.

I think he looks like a BILLY 
We had an half Russian Boy called BORIS.

CHARLIE, JIMMY, JOEY. JAGO, ARCHIE., 



Also this thread might be best in cat chat or Training and behaviour thread as you might get more replies.

Good luck and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is lovely :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Do you a spare room? If so I would put him in there with his litter, food, water & toys. Going in and out as much as you can until you feel that he has settled in, give him some quiet time. Once you have done that then allow jasper to meet him, small meetings and go from there.

Good luck.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Jill & Ellsbells, how do I transfer this thread to Cat Chat??????

Can't call him Billy thats my sons name and would get too confusing :confused5:

I do like Boris tho.

I'm sure he will get used to us although he frightened the life out of me last night. He got spooked and literally ran across my bedroom wall from corner to corner.

He's in my bedroom at the moment but I let him have the upstairs landing, stairs and hallway at night so he can stretch his legs and they can smell each other through the small gap of the living room door.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

He is a stunner 

Hope all goes welll with the intros. What about Ivan????


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He is gorgeous - but actually not that big - one of my RagaMuffin boys topped 4 kgs at 16 weeks! My moggy boy is 5kgs as well. I think he is very scrummy though! I would say if he has only ever been in a cattery he is indoor. WOn't have picked up savvy skills in there. 

Blue boys always seem like a Boris to me, so another vote there.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wanted to say what a very handsome boy you have.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

We have now decided on Alfie short for Gandalf the grey. He was getting slightly concerned as he hadn't eaten yet but last night he finally had a small amount of wet food. He like tiggles under his chin an actually turned over an let me stroke his belly. We r getting to know his hiding places so fingers x'd by the weekend he should start to feel a bit more comfortable wiv us an hopefully Jasper.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

We have now had Alfie for 1 whole year today. I couldn't imagine my home without him although he scared the living daylights out of me the night he ran across my wall. He tells me when he's ready to go to bed (my bed) waits for my alarm to go off before he climbs all over me to wake me up. He is still timid but I dont think that will ever change now. However when he demands kisses and cuddle I happily give in. He now works out by jumping over my arms when I'm washing up. He has the quietest purr and always meows his thanks for breakfast.

















He must weigh nearly 6kgs although the 1st pic makes his head look really small compared to his body. Pics aren't great (crap camera phone) but he's happily chilling after his dinner.









This is him checking out the terrible state of the garden in the new enclosure that we built back in the summer. He knows as soon as I open a certain draw for the backdoor key he comes running to go out even when its freezing.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear how well he has settled, he certainly is a handsome hunk!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous. 

I love big cats :001_wub: and putting.it.nicely, he's a big lump of a cat. Xxxx

Good to hear he settled in. Its.one of.those things we all worry about x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks I certainly agree but of course i'm biased. I've been looking at the scar on my wrist that I got when we got him out of the bath and he used my wrist as a springboard to try and get away. Its made me smile all day. He has such a sweet nature and has never struck out with any aggression at all even when we struggle to get him in the carrier which he hates.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he is gorgeous , i love his name , does he get called Gandalf went he's naughty? he certainlly is great


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Tbh MM he's not really naughty as he leaves all of the silliness to Jasper. 

We had to take him to the vet yesterday as he has some small lumps under his chin. So was interested to see what he weighed and I was right about he is now 5.80kg.


----------

